# Cpl. Andrew Grenon, Cpl. Mike Seggie and Pte. Chad Horn - 2 PPCLI - Killed in Kandahar 3 Sep 08- 5 Wounded



## JSR OP

This just in...


Ontario soldier killed in Kandahar
Canwest News Service
Published: Wednesday, September 03, 2008
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - Canada has lost another soldier in Afghanistan, just days after he received a medal for bravery. 

Andrew Grenon of Windsor, Ont. was two weeks away from concluding his second Afghan tour. His death came just 10 days after he was awarded a bravery medal in the field.

"I am proud of the way he died, I am proud of what he did," his distraught mother Theresa Charbonneau told the Windsor Star. Grenon's Windsor family was informed of his death Wednesday morning. Grenon, 23, joined the Canadian military more than four years ago and was with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based at CFB Shilo in Manitoba.


Andrew Grenon, 23, of Windsor, Ont. was two weeks away from concluding his second Afghan tour.
Doug Schmidt/Windsor Star

Email to a friend

Printer friendly
Font:****"He loved it. He firmly believed in what he was doing," said Charbonneau. Grenon is the 94th Canadian soldier to be killed in Afghanistan since Canada's current military mission began in 2002. There are about 2,500 Canadians deployed in that country, which is struggling against a Taliban-led insurgency. 

Three combat engineers attached to 2 Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry were killed by a roadside bomb blast onAug. 20. 

Grenon saw some of the fiercest fighting during Operation Medusa during his first tour in 2006/07 and was injured twice, but he enthusiastically volunteered for this latest tour.

On Aug. 24, Grenon was the recipient of a Canadian Expeditionary Forces Commander's Commendation for an incident that occurred early on his current tour, which began March 3. "Andrew's actions prevented the outbreak of a riot and saved the lives of two soldiers," reads the bravery award's inscription.

No details of the incident in which Grenon was killed have yet been released by the Canadian military.

Grenon spoke to Canwest News Service as he prepared to leave for home during an earlier tour of duty in Afghanistan in February 2007.

He described harrowing experiences in combat. When they rolled into Masum Ghar during Operation Medusa, Grenon said, he was disappointed when he heard firing on the south side of the mountain. He felt they'd gone to the wrong spot and would miss any contact with the enemy.

"And then they started coming up over the ridge and they were hammering us from the top and we were soon getting it from three sides," he recalled in an interview.

Grenon said he fired 1,600 machine-gun rounds in one two-hour stretch. The Canadians suffered only a few minor injuries.

Grenon was injured twice during his earlier Afghan tour. Once, he was struck deaf temporarily and covered in scratches and bruises from thrown-up gravel after a mortar landed in the middle of a patrol base. Another time his LAV III drove over a double-stack of anti-tank mines and his vehicle was enveloped in a fireball. He had to be pulled to safety by his comrades. That led to another bout of short-term hearing loss and a chipped knee bone.

But the worst incident was when the platoon ran a harrowing 8.5-kilometre gauntlet through hundreds of Taliban fighters along Ambush Alley on an Aug. 21, 2006 night convoy.

Grenon turned to answer a comrade in the vehicle when a rocket-propelled grenade shot by under his arm, right where his chest had been a second earlier. One signaller's helmet caught a bullet but, miraculously, there was not a single Canadian casualty.

"That was the closest I came to dying," said Grenon.

Cpl. Dustin Wasden, one of the three killed in the August attack, is to be buried Wednesday in his hometown of Spiritwood, Sask. Wasden was killed along with Sgt. Shawn Eades of Hamilton, Ont., and Sapper Stephan John Stock, 25, of Campbell River, B.C.

Two Canadian aid workers employed by the International Rescue Committee were also killed last month in the Central Asian country's Logar province when their car, en route to Kabul, came under attack. Jacqueline Kirk, 40, of Outremont, Que. and Shirley Case, 30, from Williams Lake, B.C., had been in Afghanistan helping mentally and physically disabled children. 

When the latest attacks are added to the death of Canadian diplomat GlynBerry in 2006, the Canadian death toll in Afghanistan is 97 since 2002.

About 2,500 Canadian troops are stationed in Afghanistan, most of whom are based in the volatile Kandahar province. 

Last week, the U.S. announced it had sent an additional 800 soldiers to support the Canadian mission


----------



## JSR OP

Sorry, here is the link:

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=f9315bec-f992-4188-867e-a743960f648b

It hasn't made CBC.ca or CTV.ca yet.


----------



## Mike Baker

God dammit!!!

I f*&%ing hate this news 


RIP Soldier 

-Deadpan


----------



## Teeps74

Never a happy day to hear this news.

Rest now soldier. You have earned it. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Strike

On CTV News Net right now.  3 down, 5 injured.

RIP boys and speedy recovery to the others.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Here is the link to the Breaking News story in the _Globe and Mail_


----------



## Nfld Sapper

RIP boys, condolences to the familes and the comrades of the fallen.


----------



## GAP

3 Canadian soldiers killed, 5 hurt in Afghan attack
Last Updated: Wednesday, September 3, 2008 | 1:07 PM ET CBC News 
Article Link

Three Canadian soldiers were killed and five wounded during an attack on their armoured vehicle in the Zhari district of Afghanistan's sourhern Kandahar province on Wednesday morning, the military announced. 

Cpl. Andrew Grenon, Cpl. Mike Seggie and Pte. Chad Horn were killed, the military said.

The three deaths come less than two weeks after three other soldiers were killed by a roadside bomb in the volatile Zhari district.

With the latest deaths, the number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan has risen to 96. Canada launched its Afghan mission in February 2002, and about 2,500 Canadian soldiers are now serving in the war-torn country, most of them in the volatile south.

More to come
More on link


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Three Canadian soldiers killed, 5 wounded in Zhari
Updated Wed. Sep. 3 2008 1:07 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff


Three Canadians soldiers have been killed and five wounded during an insurgent attack in Afghanistan Wednesday morning. 


The soldiers from the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry were on a security patrol in a light armoured vehicle (LAV) when they came under attack, said Brig. Gen. Denis Thompson. 


Following are the names of those killed: 


Cpl. Andrew Grenon 
Cpl. Mike Seggie 
Pte. Chad Horn 

"The brave soldiers killed today were coming to the end of their tour and it saddens me to think of their loved ones awaiting their return later this month," Thompson said. 


He released few details about the attack except to say the soldiers were not killed by an improvised explosive device, but by a direct attack in Zhari district of Kandahar province. 


Of the five soldiers wounded in the attack, one is in critical condition, one is in serious but stable condition, two are considered to be in good condition and one has been treated and released, Thompson said. 


The Princess Pats are based in Shilo, Man. 


In total, 96 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have now been killed in Afghanistan.


----------



## JABAC

This always breaks my heart.  May you rest in peace soldiers, your service here is done.


----------



## Mike Baker

Worse then I thought 


RIP soldiers 

-Dead


----------



## military granny

RIP Boys.  

My condolences to all the families involved. To our injured soldiers get well soon.


----------



## Big Foot

RIP troops.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Another sad day for Canada.

RIP the our fallen, my thoughts go out to their loved ones, friends and comrades.

Speedy recovery to the wounded...


----------



## The Bread Guy

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and wishes for a speedy and complete recovery to the injured




A bit more from Canadian Press

edited to add CF statement:

Three Canadian soldiers were killed and five injured after an insurgent attack on their armoured vehicle while they were conducting a security patrol in Zharey district at approximately 9:30 a.m., Kandahar time, on September 3, 2008.

The fallen soldiers are Corporal Andrew Paul Grenon, Corporal Michael James Alexander Seggie, and Private Chadwick James Horn. All three soldiers were infantrymen with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Manitoba.

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multi-National Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield. One soldier is in critical condition, one is in serious, but stable condition, two are in good condition, and one has been treated and returned to duty. The identities of the injured soldiers will not be released.

The commitment and sacrifice of our soldiers are helping to make a difference in the lives of the people of Kandahar Province. We will continue with our mission as we remember the lives of our fallen soldiers. We remain committed to working together with the people of Afghanistan to improve security and stability in Kandahar Province.


----------



## missing1

Regrets to all the family and friends of these men.


----------



## polywog

Weeping for the families...wishing Godspeed to all soldiers in Afghanistan...please come home.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Three Canadian soldiers killed and five injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–08.044 - September 3, 2008

OTTAWA – Three Canadian soldiers were killed and five injured after an insurgent attack on their armoured vehicle while they were conducting a security patrol in Zharey district at approximately 9:30 a.m., Kandahar time, on September 3, 2008. 

The fallen soldiers are Corporal Andrew Paul Grenon, Corporal Michael James Alexander Seggie, and Private Chadwick James Horn. All three soldiers were infantrymen with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Manitoba. 

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multi-National Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield. One soldier is in critical condition, one is in serious, but stable condition, two are in good condition, and one has been treated and returned to duty. The identities of the injured soldiers will not be released. 

The commitment and sacrifice of our soldiers are helping to make a difference in the lives of the people of Kandahar Province. We will continue with our mission as we remember the lives of our fallen soldiers. We remain committed to working together with the people of Afghanistan to improve security and stability in Kandahar Province. 

-30-





Cpl Grenon




Cpl Seggie




Pte Horn


Images from Combat Camera


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Sad day for Canada.



 My condolences to the families and friends.




RIP


----------



## Wookilar

..................
damn damn damn
 
Our thoughts are with the friends and family of the fallen and wounded and with the rest of the Patricia's, wherever you are....

Victoria Patricia

Wook


----------



## Sig_Des

Damn, I'm starting my B-day is a bad-luck day overseas.


----------



## CheeseNip

RIP  
A speedy recovery to the wounded, and my sincerest condolences to the families of the fallen.


----------



## GUNS

Lord, hold these soldiers in your loving hands,
Bless them and their families for the selfless acts they perform for those in need.

My condolences to their families.
They will not be forgotten.


----------



## Celticgirl

Very sad day for our country.  :'(  

R.I.P. to the fallen and prayers for the wounded.


----------



## TacticalW

RIP soldiers and speedy recovery for the wounded


----------



## deedster

A very sad day for Canada.  Sincerest condolences to family, friends and comrades of these brave men.  
And a full and speedy recovery for the wounded.


----------



## career_radio-checker

condolences to the families of the fallen and all my best wishes to those wounded


----------



## Karl87

Cpl. Andrew Grenon graduated from the highschool I'm currently at St Joseph's Catholic High School, quite a shock over here.


----------



## rustysoap

Condolences to friends, families, and all who knew them. 

May they rest in peace


----------



## MikeM

RIP men, you will be avenged.


----------



## Rifleman62

Cpl Seggie's father and uncle served in the PPCLI, and father and son in The Royal Winnipeg Rifles. My heart goes out to you OldSolduer.


----------



## armyvern

My thoughts and prayers today are with the families, friends, and comrades in arms of these fine soldiers.

My hopes and prayers for speedy recoveries to those injured.

OldSolduer my friend, I can't even begin to come up with words to express myself on the loss of your son, other than I am so sorry. Just know that we are all here for you. 




Damn.


----------



## fire_guy686

Rest Easy Troops.

Thoughts and Prayers to their families and 2VP


----------



## darrk_majin

RIP Men,

Ill miss you Drew, I am where I am today because of you. 

Memories will never die..


----------



## geo

Rest Pte Horn, Cpls Grennon & Seggie, your duty is done

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of these fine soldiers

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM!

CHIMO!


----------



## 1feral1

More sad news. I hate this, its all too common now.

For my brothers in arms, RIP, your duty is done.

Today, my thoughts are of their friends they left behind in their respective PLs and Sections. We must not forget about their loss, along with those at home safely in Canada.

For those WIA, get strong and get well, and avenge your mates.


OWDU


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences and prayers to the families of these brave men who gave their last full measure of devotion. 



> Comrades true, born anew, peace to you!
> Your souls shall be where the heroes are
> And your memory shine like the morning-star.
> Brave and dear,
> Shield us here.
> Farewell!"


----------



## ark

RIP Soldiers and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Pte. Chad Horn has also been added to army.ca's fallen.

Reading his posts was like a dagger through my heart.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of three Canadian soldiers
NR–08.060 - September 3, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of three Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan: 

“It is with great sadness that I learned of the deaths of Corporal Andrew Paul Grenon, Corporal Michael James Alexander Seggie and Private Chadwick James Horn in Afghanistan. These brave soldiers were involved in an attack on their armoured vehicle. Our wishes for a prompt and full recovery are also with their five comrades who were injured in the attack. Friends, families and loved ones are foremost in our thoughts in these difficult times. 

The attack that took the lives of these soldiers took place in the Zharey District of Kandahar when their vehicle was engaged by insurgents. Canadian Forces efforts in this region are aimed at providing the security and stability necessary for Afghans and international partners to rebuild Kandahar province after years of destruction and violence. 

The United Nations-mandated mission is making a difference in Afghanistan. Canadians, and the Government of Canada, stand proudly in support our Canadian Forces members as they strive to bring safety and stability back to Afghanistan. 

Their sacrifices will not be forgotten.” 

-30-

All three soldiers were infantrymen with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Manitoba.

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the deaths of three Canadian soldiers
September 3, 2008


OTTAWA— My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I are dismayed by the tragic news of the death of Corporal Andrew Paul Grenon, Corporal Michael James Alexander Seggie, and Private Chadwick James Horn of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Manitoba. All three, along with five of their comrades, were on patrol in their vehicle when they came under attack. We are deeply saddened that once again, such grief weighs heavily on the greater military family and on all of Canada.

This tragedy reminds us of how dangerous the conditions are and the relentless aggression that our military men and women face while on this mission. In spite of the recent attacks, Cpl Grenon, Cpl Seggie, Pte Horn and their comrades demonstrated outstanding professionalism and loyalty. Always ready to serve, they fully understood how vital their support is to the humanitarian efforts in the communities of Kandahar province, where insecurity and violence are daily realities.

From the very bottom of my heart and on behalf of all Canadians, I offer my sincerest condolences to the family, friends and comrades in arms of Cpl Grenon, Cpl Seggie, and Pte Horn. We know that your sorrow is inconsolable, and we wanted to reassure you that their courageous and invaluable contribution will never be forgotten. We also wish the five wounded soldiers a full recovery, and extend our full gratitude to our troops stationed in Afghanistan, whose sense of duty remains as steadfast as ever.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information 
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office 
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
3 September 2008
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of three Canadian soldiers:

"On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to offer my most sincere condolences to the family and friends of Corporal Andrew Paul Grenon, Corporal Michael James Alexander Seggie and Private Chadwick James Horn who lost their lives today serving in Afghanistan. I also extend my wishes for the prompt recovery of the five other soldiers injured in the attack. 

The three soldiers were killed when an explosion detonated near their armoured vehicle while conducting a security patrol in the Zharey District as part of ongoing efforts to promote reconstruction and development in the area.

All three soldiers were infantrymen with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Manitoba.

The United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission in Afghanistan continues to be a challenging one. The Government of Canada remains resolute in its commitment to the Afghan people, who have suffered decades of war and chaos. We will not be deterred by the actions of the Taliban. 

I join with all Canadians in mourning these three brave and dedicated soldiers. They have made the ultimate sacrifice to bring security, democracy and self-reliance to the people of Afghanistan, all the while protecting Canada’s values and security.  Their sacrifice will not be forgotten."


----------



## R933ex

OMG. What a day. I am wishing the injured a speedy recovery, RIP boys


----------



## mhawk

R.I.P boys.  Quite a shock being so close to home.


----------



## Boxkicker

RIP brother soldiers. Our hearts go out to the families of all.


----------



## danchapps

My heart goes out to the families of our faller brothers. It's another sad day for the CF. Rest now.


----------



## muffin

RIP boys 

My condolences to the families and friends 

Speedy recovery to the wounded

 so close to coming home - breaks my heart

muffin


----------



## blacktriangle

3 Sept is never a good date over there it seems. RIP soldiers


----------



## gun runner

Rest now men, you've earned it. To the families and friends of the fallen, my sincere condolences. to the wounded, get well. Come home. So close to the end of this tour..damn.


----------



## manhole

Rest in peace.....our condolences to the families and friends of these lads.   A speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## hayterowensound

RIP troops   And speedy recovery to the injured  

Hayter


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Not sure if this should be a new thread or not  :-\ MODS if needed please move.


Sophistication of deadly Taliban attack concerning: Natynczyk
3 Canadians killed, 5 wounded
Last Updated: Thursday, September 4, 2008 | 8:17 AM ET 
CBC News 

The complexity of a Taliban attack that claimed the lives of three young Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan on Wednesday is worrisome because of its sophisticated nature, said Canada's top soldier.

Gen. Walter Natynczyk, chief of defence staff, was commenting just hours after Cpl. Andrew Grenon, Cpl. Mike Seggie and Pte. Chad Horn were killed in an insurgent assault on their armoured vehicle while they were on a security patrol in the Zhari district of the southern Kandahar province.

All three were members of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Man., and were set to return to Canada as they neared the end of their six-month tour.

Natynczyk said he wasn't sure of all the details, but said it was different than the usual Taliban strategy of using roadside bombs.

"This attack is worrisome in the kind of sophistication of the attack," said Natynczyk.

"We've got great soldiers out there who again will react to this, have a look at it, learn from this and apply those lessons."

The Taliban have claimed that a remotely controlled land mine was used in the attack, said the CBC's Derek Stoffel on Thursday from Kandahar.

"So we are led to believe that there was an ambush after the Canadian soldiers were exiting their ... damaged vehicle and that is perhaps how the three Canadian soldiers were killed," he said.

Taliban stepping up assaults
The attack came in the first week of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, a period that traditionally signalled a reduction in Taliban attacks, Stoffel said.

Attacks are not expected to subside during Ramadan this year, Natynczyk told CBC news.

Instead, there has been an increase in Taliban activity in the past few months, but it's unclear what seems to have triggered a change in the group's tactics, Natynczyk said.

Five Canadian soldiers lost their lives in August, making it the deadliest month of the year for Canadian forces in Afghanistan.

Also last month, 10 French soldiers were killed in a single Taliban ambush outside Kabul, while nine U.S. soldiers lost their lives after an attack in the northeastern Kunar province.

The attacks were among the deadliest levelled against international forces engaged in Afghanistan in more than three years.

"The security situation during this campaign season and the fighting season is tough and we are seeing sophisticated capabilities in terms of training proficiency of the Taliban, not only in our own region but also in the Regional Command East and in Helmand province as well," he said.

"But at the same time we're learning, we're adapting and trying to get ahead of the Taliban."

5 others wounded
Five other soldiers were wounded in the latest attack, one of them critically. Another is in serious condition, while two are in good condition with the last soldier returning to duty after being treated, officials said.

The soldiers who were killed gave their lives in "defence of a worthy mission," said Defence Minister Peter MacKay on Wednesday.

"The Taliban are insidious by their very nature — they kill their own civilians, they use women and children as shields, so intimidation is what they deal in daily," he said.

The deaths of the soldiers brings to 96 the number of Canadian soldiers killed since the mission in Afghanistan began in 2002.

The conflict in Afghanistan has also claimed the lives of 582 U.S. soldiers, 116 British soldiers and 156 soldiers from 19 other countries.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## BernDawg

Stand easy lads.      
I was on the road yesterday and just found out.  Oldsolduer we have met as I used to be a Patricia (once is always).  I have no words to express what I feel. There is nothing to assuage a Fathers grief but the knowledge that he was a good soldier and did his family proud.


----------



## CST77

Sincere condolences to the families.
RIP


----------



## beach_bum

Condolences to the friends and family.  Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Three killed soldiers sent home from Afghanistan
Last Updated: Thursday, September 4, 2008 | 11:56 AM ET 
The Canadian Press 

Thousands of soldiers lined the tarmac at Kandahar Airfield at dusk Thursday to salute three young soldiers killed in an ambush Wednesday, just weeks before they were to return home after a difficult tour of duty.

The caskets of Cpl. Andrew Grenon, Cpl. Mike Seggie and Pte. Chad Horn were carried to an awaiting transport plane by 24 teary-eyed pall bearers.

After the ceremony, Pte. Glen Kirkland, one of five soldiers injured in the attack, carefully lifted himself out of a wheelchair and slowly made his way up the ramp to say his final farewell.

The three soldiers, members of the 2nd battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based out of Shilo, Man., were killed in an attack on their armoured vehicle that included some sort of explosion.

The exact nature of the explosion isn't clear, but military officials say it was not a roadside bomb.

They say the explosion was caused by a weapon not seen very often but one Canadian Forces knew the insurgents had in their possession.

The Taliban have claimed that a remotely controlled land mine was used.

Canada has about 2,500 soldiers in Afghanistan, mostly stationed in the volatile southern province of Kandahar. Since the mission began in 2002, 96 Canadian soldiers have been killed.

© The Canadian Press, 2008


----------



## brihard

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Three killed soldiers sent home from Afghanistan
> Last Updated: Thursday, September 4, 2008 | 11:56 AM ET
> The Canadian Press
> 
> Thousands of soldiers lined the tarmac at Kandahar Airfield at dusk Thursday to salute three young soldiers killed in an ambush Wednesday, just weeks before they were to return home after a difficult tour of duty.
> 
> The caskets of Cpl. Andrew Grenon, Cpl. Mike Seggie and Pte. Chad Horn were carried to an awaiting transport plane by 24 teary-eyed pall bearers.
> 
> After the ceremony, Pte. Glen Kirkland, one of five soldiers injured in the attack, carefully lifted himself out of a wheelchair and slowly made his way up the ramp to say his final farewell.
> 
> The three soldiers, members of the 2nd battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based out of Shilo, Man., were killed in an attack on their armoured vehicle that included some sort of explosion.
> 
> *The exact nature of the explosion isn't clear, but military officials say it was not a roadside bomb.
> 
> They say the explosion was caused by a weapon not seen very often but one Canadian Forces knew the insurgents had in their possession.
> 
> The Taliban have claimed that a remotely controlled land mine was used.*
> 
> Canada has about 2,500 soldiers in Afghanistan, mostly stationed in the volatile southern province of Kandahar. Since the mission began in 2002, 96 Canadian soldiers have been killed.
> 
> © The Canadian Press, 2008








I read first of the 'sophistication' of the attack, and then that part of the new article grabbed my attention. It's rather vague, but my first thought on reading it was an explosively formed projectile. I know we probably won't get specifics confirmed by DND/NATO- but it fits what's been reported thus far. I really, really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## tomahawk6




----------



## The Bread Guy

> Canadian Press:  "The Taliban have claimed that a remotely controlled land mine was used."



The only translated version I've been able to find of the Taliban admitting guilt on this one speaks in plural:


> Wednesday morning   03-09-2008 at approximately 9 am local, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled [size=12pt]*landmines* blew up a patrolling unit of Canadian invaders army in Ashegho area of Zhari district of Kandahar province. In explosion 12 soldiers terrorists were killed and 5 wounded.. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf[/size]



Then again, based on the the rest of the English version, caveat emptor reader.  More than that, I'm not gonna speculate - just sharin' what's been said....


----------



## TherrienWalsh

They died doing what they did best 

RIP Soldiers


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Troops


----------



## Rocketryan

Rest In Peace Soldiers


----------



## RiflemanPhil

RIP boys, you died in the most noble way. We will remember


----------



## stryte

RIP soldiers. 

Condolences to the family and friends of our fallen.


----------



## medaid

RIP mates.


----------



## marcks

Rest In Peace.


----------



## gaspasser

My condolences to the families and the Regiment.     
Another sad day for Canada and her brave lads.   
I shall stand as you pass on saturday.


----------



## tech2002

Rest In Peace, and my condolences to the families and friends


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldiers Return Home
LFCA MA 08.013 - September 5, 2008

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldiers, Corporal Andrew Paul Grenon, Corporal Michael James Alexander Seggie, and Private Chad James Horn, all members of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba are scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario. 
When: Saturday, September 6, 6:00 p.m. 
What: At the wishes of the families, media are permitted on the tarmac. 

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency, The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, and other dignitaries. 

The three Canadian soldiers were killed after an insurgent attack on their armoured vehicle while they were conducting a security patrol in Zharey district at approximately 9:30 a.m., Kandahar time, on September 3, 2008. Five other soldiers were wounded in the attack. 

-30-

Note to Editor/News Director: Interested media must contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, (613) 243-6358 (mobile), or at: peebles.ma@forces.gc.ca.

Inquiries regarding the deceased or the funeral ceremony may be addressed to the Land Force Western Area Headquarters Public Affairs Officer, at cell phone (780) 719-8721 or (780) 973-4011 extension 1942 during normal working hours. 

For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811. 

For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1 800 487-1186.


----------



## Brockvegas

Rest easy brothers. It will be an honour to carry you home tomorrow.


----------



## MikeL

RIP Brothers


----------



## 3rd Horseman

RIP soldiers, you will be remembered and never forgotten.



3rd Horseman


----------



## OldSolduer

Four years tomorrow. Lest we forget.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years contemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them


----------



## krustyrl

May you forever RIP men .  Thank you for your service and you are not forgotten.


----------



## brihard

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Four years tomorrow. Lest we forget.
> 
> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years contemn.
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning
> We will remember them



I can't really think of much to say that would feel worthy enough Jim- I hope it suffices that your son and his comrades will never be forgotten. Our generation will make sure to carry the honouring of our fallen with us into the future so that we can always know we're doing right by their memories.


----------



## Good2Golf

Jim, in the hearts of their comrades, Mike and those who have died in the Service of their Nation will remembered with as much profoundness as the Regiment's battle honours.  For family and those friends close to Mike, he shall never be forgotten.  You have every right to be incredibly proud in your son's dedication and service.

RIP Mike, Andrew and Chad.


Regards
G2G


----------



## Edward Campbell

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Four years tomorrow. Lest we forget.
> 
> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years contemn.
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning
> We will remember them




I know it cannot be any real consolation, Jim, but the words are true: they are, forever, young and vigorous and, in our hearts and memories, full of life and love and laughter. And we will remember them, Jim, always.

_All these were honoured in their generations, and were the glory of their times._
Ecclesiasticus 44:7


----------



## The Bread Guy

They, and all the others, are not forgotten.


----------



## my72jeep

RIP
Hope the days get better Jim,


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I don't have the words of tribute, or eloquence these 3 Canadians are worthy of, so I will simply say...

RIP lads, RIP knowing we will not forget you.


----------



## vonGarvin

I recall being rather sleep deprived after my arrival in KAF, and on my second full day there, being witness to the tragedy then unfolding off to our west.  Then, of course, saying farewell to three warriors on the tarmac, sending them home, but home much too early.   Not a day goes by that this day doesn't cross my mind. 

RIP.


----------



## medicineman

RIP troops  .

  

Jim S - my regards to you and yours.

MM


----------



## MeatheadMick

These brave young men will never be forgotten. This is the same week a good friend of mine was in the hospital in Germany... TF 1-08 was not an easy year for the Canadian Forces, not for the members who served, not for the families touched.

R.I.P.


----------



## Old Sweat

Lest we forget.


----------



## Kirkhill

Thanks.

To them and their families.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I memory of these brave men, and of all brave men and women who fall in battle ... our thoughts are with their families, today and always:

     They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
     Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
     At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
          We will remember them.


----------



## OldSolduer

Thank you very much Mr. Campbell


----------



## GAP

Jim....all our children should outlive us by a wide margin....it's such a waste. 

condolances.


----------



## Journeyman

:'(    :cheers:


----------



## cupper

Thoughts are with you and your family today Jim. Hope that it gets a little less difficult as each year passes.


----------



## The Bread Guy




----------

